# Have you guys seen the Lamello Invis invisible jointing system



## gesshoom (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder how solid the joinery is with this?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've seen that system somewhere else before, it does look interesting but it looks like a solution in search of a problem to me. The farther away from the edge of the wood where the magnetic driver can motivate the driven screw, the less torque it will be able to generate, thus less clamping force. This, in my opinion, would require too much experimentation to see where and how different screw sets could be located to achieve the desired results.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

So it's a more expensive way of putting Ikea furniture together? Yeah, I don't get it either.


----------



## gesshoom (Apr 23, 2012)

> So it s a more expensive way of putting Ikea furniture together? Yeah, I don t get it either.
> 
> - dhazelton


THAT is hilarious !


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like a system for all those guys that build their projects with extreme accuracy. One insert hole off by 1/64", and it would bind after one turn…. 
I wonder why the guy in the video didn't pick up the piece of plastic after he screwed it together?.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Dat is CRAZY!!!


----------

